# Inquisitor Eisenhorn(New Pics)



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my namesake the black library mini of Inquistor Eisenhorn and his nemisis Pontius Glaw.Will post painted pics soon


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

nice models, what're they made of??


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

cool, do u have a colour scheme planned?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

They are made from the same stuff as regular minis I think.The Black library used to put out wh40k scale dioramas of heros.
I have these two and Chiaphas Cain.
Eisenhorn will be the same as on the book and pontius Im thinking golds and bronzes.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are his first stages(sorry for the sideways pics phtobukt screwd up)


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty good!

Maybe some detail on the skull?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd like to get an osl effect coming out the eyes of the skull.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

that is a great job, though a little crowded with colours for my taste (though dont think of that as a criticism, i just like very, very few colours on my models)


----------

